# Rhino 6000 Industrial



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright so I used to own a 5200 series Rhino labeler but sold it a few years back. So now I'm looking into investing in the 6000 series. Few quick questions on this:

How good is the heat shrink labeling? I'm thinking of using this to label network drops and mic cables. 

Is it worth getting the kit? I wont be using the power adapter, but I'm wondering if the software is really worth it?

Using it to label patch panels and face places. How do you guys go about this and what diameter cartridge would you recommend? For wall plates do you just use the ones that have the indent where the paper usually goes or do you just stick the label right onto the face plate?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have an older 3000 model, and would also like to know the opinions on the 6000

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Simple math two 3000s equal one 6000.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Simple math two 3000s equal one 6000.












Thanks for the help! :jester:

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the 6000 a lot, I got mine after I bought not one but but two T&B printers that were DOA. Its already done 2 full rolls of heat shrink and I have tried all the other types with no problems. Also because I know everyone likes pics:
Heat Shrink (not shrunk) 









Permanent Polyester


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

very nice!

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I got the full kit for way less than any other printer. The software is great if you are building panels, I did 2 of the panels you see in pics (I will post pics of the whole job if you want to see them) and went through about 15' of heat shrink and being able to type all the labels into the computer and hitting print was way better than pecking away at the keys to do it all. I also think its worth getting the kit just for the battery pack, what you save in AA batteries makes it worth it. The kit was about $260 from a company called Label City (no connection to me).


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

We do love pictures, I was actually going to ask for some pictures of labeling jobs people have done on their telecom projects such as wall plates and patch panels. I'm an easy sell so you've sold me on just throwing the extra down and getting the kit. I love the heatshrink.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I got the full kit for way less than any other printer. The software is great if you are building panels, I did 2 of the panels you see in pics (I will post pics of the whole job if you want to see them) and went through about 15' of heat shrink and being able to type all the labels into the computer and hitting print was way better than pecking away at the keys to do it all. I also think its worth getting the kit just for the battery pack, what you save in AA batteries makes it worth it. The kit was about $260 from a company called Label City (no connection to me).


More pics are definitely welcome. I would like to see what this labeler can do.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I started a new thread in the general section with more pictures.


----------

